# Copyright infringement



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We are trying to come up with a name for our band. How can I find out band names that have been copywrited?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think band names are copyrighted but I know what you mean.

Trademarked?

Are you planning on releasing an album of original material and selling lots of copies? 

If not I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

YA better check that out. Don't want to have to change your name when you start playing the big stadiums.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Google (band name) and see what comes up.
One of the bands that I'm in has the same name as a bar band in N. Ireland.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Google (band name) and see what comes up.
> One of the bands that I'm in has the same name as a bar band in N. Ireland.


And......no repercussions Laristotle?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Can cover bands even trademark names?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Can cover bands even trademark names?


Led Zeppelin did


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You mean the New Yardbirds?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Lola said:


> And......no repercussions Laristotle?


not that I'm aware of.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guncho said:


> You mean the New Yardbirds?


I'd have named them Dillie Wixon


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

We used Rockin Horse in my last band and there are quite a Rockin Horse or variations of the name on Reverbnation. I'd just pick one you like and go with it. Just make sure there's no local bands with that name.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Lola said:


> We are trying to come up with a name for our band. How can I find out band names that have been copywrited?


Bandname

Have to sign up, but I think it is free.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Neat. One of my old bands is on there.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> We used Rockin Horse in my last band and there are quite a Rockin Horse or variations of the name on Reverbnation. I'd just pick one you like and go with it. Just make sure there's no local bands with that name.


I like Rockin horse! Would you mind if we consider it?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I like Rockin horse! Would you mind if we consider it?


No problem. Just don't use my logo. I paid to have that done and I'm thinking of making some beer coolers with the logo on it. If I ever start playing out again, we'll just use Rockin Horse East and Rockin Horse West or you can use Rocking Horse or Rock'n Horse. Lots of options. Just get the band going and get out there and play.

Here's a couple of covers on my Revernation site. Rockin Horse | Rock from Cobourg, ON, CA


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Here's a couple of covers on my Revernation site. Rockin Horse | Rock from Cobourg, ON, CA


EXCELLENT!! ...Congratulations! 

I was just listening to a group of young musicians doing "Black Velvet" yesterday at a "band camp" concert.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> No problem. Just don't use my logo. I paid to have that done and I'm thinking of making some beer coolers with the logo on it. If I ever start playing out again, we'll just use Rockin Horse East and Rockin Horse West or you can use Rocking Horse or Rock'n Horse. Lots of options. Just get the band going and get out there and play.
> 
> Here's a couple of covers on my Revernation site. Rockin Horse | Rock from Cobourg, ON, CA


I would never use your logo. I was thinking Crazy Horse as well. My logo: a black stallion rearing on it’s hind legs with whatever else the artist’s mind conjures up. My hubby has a friend who is a graphic artist and I will pick her brains for ideas if we use this concept.

I have about 7 names that I have thought up. We might have to put an equal number of ideas in a hat and just pick one.

For now I think we just want to be a classic rock cover band. I do have some lyrics for songs stashed away if we ever get to doing original material. I have been told that my lyrics are very dark. I have taken personal life situations and used those. It’s cathartic.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> I would never use your logo. I was thinking *Crazy Horse* as well.


You might reconsider that one as that is Neil Young's band. He just reformed it earlier this year after not playing together since 2014. 

Crazy Horse (band) - Wikipedia


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> You might reconsider that one as that is Neil Young's band. He just reformed it earlier this year after not playing together since 2014.
> 
> Crazy Horse (band) - Wikipedia


Crazy Horse XXX - referring to the branding on hootch bottles not 30 in Roman numerals. Not pronouncing the triple X!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lola said:


> I like Rockin horse! Would you mind if we consider it?


So you go from worrying about using someone else's band name to purposely using someone else's band name. Too funny.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> So you go from worrying about using someone else's band name to purposely using someone else's band name. Too funny.


 I wasn’t pertaining to little rinky dink cover bands. Capiche?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

Horse with no Tale?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Copyright Infringement sounds like a good name to me.


----------

